# 15 Natural Beauty and Skin Care Products to Swear By



## Kimberlibre (May 24, 2021)

I use tea tree oil as well, especially for acne! In general, I believe that this is a great resource that we do not know how to use. Nature is offering us everything that we need, but we keep looking for secret formulas in the laboratories. And this is a pity; our great grandparents and ancestors have managed to stay healthy and to leave long without having access to cosmetics nor medicine. They cured themselves using everything from nature. Even now, there are more and more bio cosmetics producers. This means that mother nature has a lot to offer!


----------



## TraceyMiller22 (Feb 9, 2021)

Such products are not cheap at all.


----------

